
Design Details: Secret for iOS - jamesjyu
http://blog.brianlovin.com/design-details-secret-for-ios
======
10feet
Down for me, you can read the documents, but can't see the animationed gifs:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?client=firefox-...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?client=firefox-a&hs=tPQ&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-
US%3Aofficial&channel=sb&biw=1146&bih=827&sclient=psy-
ab&q=cache%3Ablog.brianlovin.com%2Fdesign-details-secret-for-
ios&oq=cache%3Ablog.brianlovin.com%2Fdesign-details-secret-for-
ios&gs_l=serp.3...6823.6823.1.7049.1.1.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....1...1c.1.34.psy-
ab..2.0.0.iLqPXkfCw30&pbx=1)

------
micampe
7b: if the picture is black and white Saturation becomes Dim.

------
wallflower
In case you didn't know already, CAPPTIVATE.co is a great living repository of
beautiful iOS animations:

[http://capptivate.co](http://capptivate.co)

~~~
GuiA
In the same spirit:

[http://ui-animations.tumblr.com](http://ui-animations.tumblr.com)

------
ericflo
Some of the edit-photo-by-swipe stuff seems neat for us power users, but I
wonder as this app gains popularity, if they'll eventually be forced to add
more discoverable controls.

~~~
chrysb
This was the least polished part of the app. I have the next version already
designed, which adds discovery improvements and more polish and depth to the
interactions. Alas, we decided not to implement it before launch.

~~~
ericflo
That's awesome, looking forward to seeing the new stuff in action!

------
loopj
For such a simple app as this, the details really matter. They've done a great
job

~~~
hiphopyo
For sure. Best looking app I've ever seen. The level of simplicity is just
breath-taking. Amazing how well they made it all come together.

------
tomkin
Secret...hmmm, oh right. That app that only has people from the San
Francisco/Bay Area using it.

I like Secret...sorry, is this a puff piece? Because it _feels_ like it. It
feels like Secret needs a push, and gee, here they come!

~~~
sudhirj
Think the author actually works at Buffer, so I doubt there's a push involved.
The other two articles in the series are based on Facebook Paper and the iOS
Twitter app, so there's hardly any marketing happening here. There is lots of
interesting design being shown, though.

------
jbeja
Great post is inspire me to right somthing like it.

